# someone has a weird sense of humor



## phinds (Nov 30, 2012)

For exercise, I walk around the small town I live in and since it's a bit boring, I take as many different paths as possible. Yesterday I found a street I hadn't walked down before and found this tree staring at me:

[attachment=14138]


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 30, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> phinds said:
> 
> 
> > For exercise, I walk around the small town I live in and since it's a bit boring, I take as many different paths as possible. Yesterday I found a street I hadn't walked down before and found this tree staring at me:
> ...


"Hi Sweetie, want some sugar?" Must be a sugar maple.:davidguil:


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 30, 2012)

I think it's saying, " Don't look at me that way son, I know what you're thinking and I know you have a chainsaw, and it ain't going to happen !!!! " So back off !!!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Nov 30, 2012)

Bever teeth , Clint Eastwood eyes, and a nose like Grouch Marks, who can't warm up to a honey like that. And you know she can cook.


----------



## Brink (Nov 30, 2012)

Trees like that were in the wizard of oz, and they weren't too friendly.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 30, 2012)

Must be a new species to identify, a relative of it lives a couple of blocks away from me!


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 30, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Brink said:
> 
> 
> > Trees like that were in the wizard of oz, and they weren't too friendly.
> ...


:rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Brink said:
> 
> 
> > Trees like that were in the wizard of oz, and they weren't too friendly.
> ...



The lion is the one that always gave me the creeps. Couldn't stand that goof ball even at the ripe old age of 4 when I first saw it.


----------

